# Speaker warranty



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Corvidae said:


> Does anyone know how long the warranty is for the speakers? Is it the full 36 months or just 12 months? I have a speaker that when any type of bass is used (I have my bass set at -8 if that tells you anything) it rattles and sounds staticy. Want to know if it will be under warranty.


Everything in the vehicle should be covered by the 3 year, 36,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty, including the speakers. 

Just make sure it's the speaker and not the trim ring. The trim rings on the doors have a tendency to rattle. I'm sure they'd figure it out though.


----------



## Corvidae (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay, thanks.

When I bought my car the dealer said the 36 month warranty was actually in stages, and that some things only went for 12 months then were prorated such as tires, brakes, etc. so wasnt sure.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Consumable/wear items like tires and brakes, yeah, they're pro-rated. Speakers don't normally get used up.


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

It should be covered. I had a speaker replaced under warranty for the same problem and the car was over a year old at the time.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Corvidae said:


> Does anyone know how long the warranty is for the speakers? Is it the full 36 months or just 12 months? I have a speaker that when any type of bass is used (I have my bass set at -8 if that tells you anything) it rattles and sounds staticy. Want to know if it will be under warranty.




Corvidae,
If your dealer finds that this is a factory defect it may be covered under the Bumper to Bumper warranty. I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer and have them look into this for you. If you would like me to contact your dealer to set up an appointment for you please send me a PM with your name, VIN, dealer and the days and times that you are available. Either way, please keep me posted.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## scuba113 (Mar 1, 2017)

my speaker just started doing that as well and its a 2014 chevy. I also have a few other issues that I need to fix even though I have gone in 2 time already and it is still not resolved.


----------

